# Oriental roller



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Orintel roller


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I won't reply to all your posts...........but ALL of your birds are VERY pretty. You really should set up a photo album.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Renee, an album would make it eaiser. You can make one on here in your profile, Picasa (which I personally like the best), photobucket, or many other places.
I love the colors you have. No two are alike!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

stunning colors! you must love looking at them everyday


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

That first pic hit me with shock! He is gorgeous! I also like your loft.


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you very much my friends.

this is the groub Album . http://photobucket.com/pigeons 

i hope to see all of you friends add photos 

thank you . 

And soon finished my website . its well be like myspace but all is for pets and birds lover .


----------



## muhannakuwari (Aug 17, 2008)

uaepetclub said:


> Thank you very much my friends.
> 
> this is the groub Album . http://photobucket.com/pigeons
> 
> ...


Hi My Friend I am asking do you have oriental rollers coause i live in the middle east gulf please contact me +9745519769


----------



## maksimcheban (Aug 19, 2008)

any oriental roller breeders around daytona beach, florida? 

here is my website: www.maksimsloft.webs.com


----------

